# Alexa Auto



## Shoresy (Dec 3, 2019)

Has anyone heard the news that Amazon is going to start integrating Alexa into cars? Apparently they're going to starting putting Alexa in to the Rivian R1S and R1T along with the Lamborghini Huracan. I can't wait to see how effective the voice controls actually are.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you don't want to wait for a new car with Alexa, you can use your current car with a mod device.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats sickening........ I do all I can to avoid that spying garbage!!


----------

